# Dog killed a duck



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Ducks, geese, pheasant, grouse etc are all game birds. Golden Retrievers are game bird retrievers. Without training, instinct can easily win out. Soft mouth often needs to be trained as well.

Don't walk her near ducks  Or at least not so close that she can turn her head and come up with a duck - that is way too close.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

It's not 'a new thing she does'- it's an instinctual behavior. 
If you don't want her to do it, you need to take care that she is not given the opportunity. 
OTOH- lots of us would cheer her on, we don't want the retriever taken out of the mix.


----------



## Redwood (Oct 24, 2014)

I totally understand this is what retrievers have been bred to do, and it's instinctual, I'm just trying to get an idea of whether once a dog has had that instinct triggered by something, is it possible/likely it will go for other small animals. Having two cats in the house and seeing how she killed the duck instantly, makes me uneasy in a way I've never been before. I think I'm looking for reassurance that this is likely bird-specific.

We certainly won't knowingly put her in that scenario. My daughters didn't know there were any ducks around--the duck was hidden, lying in the grass, and the first they saw it, it was already in the dog's mouth. Dog was on leash, just two feet from them. They know now not to walk her in that area anymore. She will obviously continue to encounter things like birds and squirrels, and we have lots of rabbits in the yard. Come to think of it, she killed a mole in our yard a couple weeks ago, so I guess that was the first time.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

My last Golden was 8 when she came into my life too. She digged up and devoured a few moles/voles in the first few years. She also played with snakes, turtles, fish and liked chasing ducks, turkeys etc.

I think your girl is just figuring things although to your dismay but it should pass. I think she is still figuring out her new life

Goldens are soft mouthed at heart. As my girl got used to her new life I would still find a baby bunny in her mouth at times but she never hurt them. 

New to us dogs whether it be a pup, adopted adult or rescue with baggage evertually flourish and become the dog you always wanted. I think they learn what a owner expects through what they do right or wrong. 

I think they actually train themselves through osmosis of what we individualy expect them to be. Golden can and do excel at everything but it takes time patience and a certain oh well at times, stuff happens.

BTW, I think that duck had it coming


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Has she shown any signs of aggression to the cats up until now? Most dogs differentiate between prey animals and other household pets. With exception of the guinea pigs, rabbits, hamster/gerbils, etc., they are prey animals. You are wise to keep her away from them. If she encounters other wild birds, you should assume she will want to go after them as well. 

Are you sure the duck was alive before she picked it up? Could it have been dead already?


----------

